# Rehabilitation program



## Juahh8277 (9 Feb 2017)

Hi again, thanks to occam for answering my last question.

Sorry if this doesn't belong here but I tried searching this form and I saw some posts about it but haven't really found what I want yet.

I constantly feel like I don't deserve the help because I didn't get sent overseas, I didn't go through a percentage of what most of you have been though, I applaud you guys and thank you for all you've done.

Here goes nothing:
I have recently been awarded for a disability award and I applied for the Rehabilitation/Vocational program and got accepted almost 2 weeks afterwards. I shortly applied for ELB and I can't wait for that to start, I've been in a financial ruin ever since I released. 

I don't know who my case manager is as I just got the letter yesterday saying I was approved but I really would like to know how this all works as I am super nervous and anxious. I don't want to piss off my case worker or anything like that but I would love to get back to work and everything but I have some mental issues that I deal with on a regular basis that I've seen phycologist and psychiatrists for the last year for and nothing has been working. I am on anti-anxiety pills and I am on medical marijuana, I had the hardest time of my life working as a security guard for the commissionaires for a couple months even though I had the easiest shift where I didn't have to talk to anyone or anything like that, I was alone for my shifts and I couldn't even function with such a simplistic job.

I don't know what to do with myself and I don't know how to explain this to my case worker without digging myself a grave.
For sure I'd love to go to school and become employable again but I REALLY don't see that happening unfortunately, but I don't want to seem like I'm leeching from the system. 

Anyways, I'm almost having a panic attack over thinking this scenario through.

Has anyone been though anything like this or this program?


----------



## Dave1966 (9 Feb 2017)

Don't stress out about the rehabilitation program it's there to help you. When I started the rehab program I drove myself nuts with unnesasary worry.

Eventually you will get hooked up with a case manager he/she will access you needs set you up with a psychologist, occupational therapist stuff like that it's no big deal these people will help you set some goals figure out a plan to improve your quality of life,

It's great you want to go back to work but give yourself time to sort yourself out. First things first take care of your mental health.


----------



## Juahh8277 (22 Feb 2017)

Thanks Dave for the reassurance!

I'm still waiting for a case manager, I got approved for the Rehab program Feb 01, 2017 and applied for ELB the same day.


----------



## lennoj (24 Feb 2017)

Juahh8277,

as Dave said, the rehab program is there to help you. It encompasses health, psychosocial and vocational elements all to assist you in achieving your goals that you identify with your case manager (i.e.: employment, treatments for xyz, and education / skills).

Don't sweat the school stuff, your rehab plan comes first. You will decide when it is time to look at the vocational stuff. Think of your case manager as a partner. Together you will decide what type of treatment you wish to seek, set goals, and allow the rehab plan to evolve when you're ready.

Unfortunately, you may have some time to wait for a case manager to be assigned to you, just continue to focus on your health. If you have a specific question or questions in general about the program call the VAC number or email them and request the contact information for a duty case manager in your region.

We're proud of you for serving and you're entitled to this benefit regardless of what you did in your military career.


----------



## Dart (21 Sep 2018)

Hello here, 


just a month after I got into the Rehab program I blew my kneecap. Now I'm better and because my rehab program is still not on the go, I can't stay inactive and considering to take 15-20 hours of work somewhere. 


Does rehab program eliminates the possibility of having a part time job or no ?


----------



## kratz (21 Sep 2018)

Dart said:
			
		

> Hello here,
> 
> 
> just a month after I got into the Rehab program I blew my kneecap. Now I'm better and because my rehab program is still not on the go, I can't stay inactive and considering to take 15-20 hours of work somewhere.
> ...



Are you currently on LTD with SISIP ?
or
are you with ELB with VAC ?

Generally, as long as you are working toward your rehabilitation plan, you will be funded.


----------



## Dart (23 Sep 2018)

I'm on ELB with VAC. 

I know what people might say but I can't stand be at home and just get a cheque so,  will I be penalized if I get a part time job conjointly with the rehab program ? Even my case manager didn't reply fairly to my request...


Thanks !


----------



## Teager (23 Sep 2018)

Dart said:
			
		

> I'm on ELB with VAC.
> 
> I know what people might say but I can't stand be at home and just get a cheque so,  will I be penalized if I get a part time job conjointly with the rehab program ? Even my case manager didn't reply fairly to my request...
> 
> ...





> 50% of employment earnings payable while the Veteran is participating in a rehabilitation plan or vocational assistance plan developed by the Minister so long as:
> the sum total of the earnings loss payable for a month, plus the monthly APS (b) through (g) listed in section 22 of the Veterans Well-being Regulations; plus the total amount of employment earnings for a month, does not exceed the Veteran’s monthly imputed income;
> 
> Note: For the purpose of calculating the amount of the employment earnings offset for any Veteran, the “Veteran’s monthly imputed income” will be determined in accordance with the Veterans Well-being Regulations as they read immediately before October 1, 2016 where it results in a greater monthly imputed income amount.
> any employment earnings that cannot be offset at 50% using the formula in (i) will be offset at 100%.



http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/1063#anchor63115


----------

